# Hamdrl Schedule



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

This is HAMDRL's new schedule.

July 22 Track 21
August 4 San Antonio Litespeed Raceway (HAMDRL Texas Twister Series)
August 19 Track 21
September 1 San Antonio Lite Speed Raceway Dash for Cash
September 16 Track 21
September 30 Track 21

What? Run What Ya Brung Drags
 Bracket Class - Offset Start
 Extreme Class - Heads Up Start
 Exhibition Class - Match Race

Where? Parking Lot, Track 21 Indoor Karting
4815 Hwy 6 North, located on Hwy 6 N. b/w West Little York and Clay Rd.

When? 10:00 A.M. Till ?

For more information contact
 Lyn - Cell: 713-724-4200
 David - 832-476-5431

Support your LHS


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats guys on getting the schedule worked out! Definitely something to be said about all of us when we are trying to be conscious of each groups race times and dates. 

Will you guys have more dates beyond September? Or does that get into the Texas Twister and the end of the season? Just wondering.

Awesome work guys!
PD2


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Paul,
Yes we will have dates past September. We are trying to run every other Sunday.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*These things don't like to be packed up!*

We're there and new ideas come up every time we meet and improvements are getting Closer and Closer!!!!

Also the speeds are getting Faster and Faster!!!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

This Sunday is the first date on our new schedule. The weather is looking to be good. Hope we have a good turn out. 
Sure would be nice to meet some of you that are always on 2cool.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

My plan is to be there


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Nothing*

Is gonna stop me short of a stroke! :birthday2


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

can you run brushless and lipos in these cars?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

It's run what ya brung. So yes. If we were under IMDRA rules then no. Unless you run extreme.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*All Righty Thennnnnnn!*

YALL READY FOR THIS?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

bigmax that pic isnt working for me


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I cant see it either and I know why. Theres 25,872 registered users on the 2Cool Fishing site. Triple that number when you add in the "Guests". I've seen graphs showing how many hits this place gets a day and its in the millions. LOL, I remember when we were lucky if we had 500 hits a day.

The reason you may see the red "x" and some posts missing is because the server is taking a beating! 60,000 fisherman and its been raining allmost everyday? 

Yall may notice that I will stick, and unstick threads at times. The reason is stickys eat up alot of bandwidth. Another thing that eats up bandwidth is very long threads, especially with photos! Thats why I sometimes lock them up.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok!! that makes lots of sense. especially 60,000 fisherman and all the rain!! LOL!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I can. Humm?*

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew2.aspx?c=4170447&i=157782603&z=0

Try this.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yes!*

This Sunday in between showers will make for some interesting runs!!!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm bringing the Thunder but will the Thunder stay away.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ha!*

From a chance of TS to Intermentant


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hope today's weather holds out until tomorrow.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I heard that.*

10:00 or before to set up the strip. Maybe even do some runs before the intermentent stuff shows it's face.

DO IT!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Will some one help me to remember to film Wayne when he runs his dragster!!!!!!
Hopefully against Lyn.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

Will have to be someone besides me. I can barely remember to bring myself nowadays. :rotfl:


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I know. I got a stick note going so I don't forget to bring things to.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Crazy wheelie truck out there today. 1/10 brushless with a truck load of batteries.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh and! He would pull the front end up in the air (this photo) after cruizing at about 30mph. This was not from a stand still.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Man that's a good picture.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sixshootertexan said:


> Man that's a good picture.


Yea it is!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ha!*

Once we got started. Our strip was clean after the shower for sure. Guess who didn't read his sticky? :smile:

Had a good time as usual. Great to see what others bring to run. Some good ideas where brought up during our bench racing at BK. That truck was classic.


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey guys. I finally got my account approved.

I had a great time Sunday, even got sunburned a bit. I need to find some tires that will let me get some traction on that Tar surface. I just peel out the whole time and drifted. Even blew out the tire that had great traction on concrete but none on that blacktop. If anyone else would like my Speed excel sheet, let me know. Amazes me how fast word went around about it.

BTW, I'm the one with the Green, metal framed Rustler.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

It was good to see you out there. Your truck was smokin fast.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Got some excel talent*

Good to see you again Romano! Got the spread sheet. Thankyou! Now figure how to convert to brushed motors.  I can't wait to try those batteries in my rail!


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Some manufacturers list the RPMs at 7.2 voltage on the brushed motors. So just divide the listed RPM's with the voltage and you'll get the KV number, which is the RPM per 1 volt of input.


----------



## mzs_biteme (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello guys...
I'm the owner of that wheeling Stampede....








It was great to meet and hang out with you guys... I too got some sunburn on me... Sure turned out to be a hot day...
Definitely looking forward to the next outing...

Couple more pics of my truck..


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks to all who came out and stayed. We had a great time after the rain. Man those 2 trucks were fast! Thanks for the speed sheet. I will put it to good use. 
Danny's M18 was really running good as well. 
As usual Ricky and BigMax were putting down some good runs!
My rail chunked a tire early. But the 18T was running fast.
Remember the next race will be August 6th in San Antonio. They have a bracket class. So let's get a good showing from Houston. It sure would be nice to bring home the pie one more time!
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Some new folk to the forum! Welcome!


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes thank you. I am so glad to find fellow racers in houston. And where I can actually bring my crazy RC and not be disqualified for all my mods.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I feel bad. I was wanting to take the M18 Camaro out there but with it flooding at my house I figured the drag racing was going to be a rain out. Guess I figured wrong


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> I feel bad. I was wanting to take the M18 Camaro out there but with it flooding at my house I figured the drag racing was going to be a rain out. Guess I figured wrong


Ya just never know in Houston!! If you don't like the weather just wait!

We started 2 hours late.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

FYI guys - some drags up for sale on Hobby Talk:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=191103

as well as some deals that got away (some one STOLE those cars) but plenty of other gear left over:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=191094

Take a look!
PD2


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Here are some additional pics of last Sunday.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

is the mustang bolink


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Homemade.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*One step further.*

Can we say Clone?

Sweet Work no matter how it's made.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

same wheel base?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep*

IMDRA has the specs for Promod, Funny car and Rail. Length and width along with wing position and height. motors, batteries and notro specs. Boling was within the specs.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i wanted to know if the mustang body would fit the bolink funny car is it hpi?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't know what the Bolink wheelbase is but the Mustang as it sets is 10 3/4". It can go out farther but I like it with the wheels centered to the fenders.

Yea it's HPI.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

IMDRA rules say FC wheelbase shall be 12"-14" long.
1.5" min front tires.
2' min rear tires.
26' Max chassis length.
40oz min weight.

Just remember that is the rules if you actual run the FC class. Most just run bracket. That way there is less rules to follow.
Here's the link for the complete rules.
http://imdra.com/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=16


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks sixshooter!


----------

